# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورات الإعـلام الـدولى وتكنولوجيـا الإتصال

## غادة السعيد

*يتشرف مركز بركوالا للتدريب والتطوير ان يقدم لكم اختبارات ودورات تدريبية متخصصة
 الاستفسار عن (المحتوي العلمي-التكلفة -مواعيد الانعقاد) يمكنكم التواصل من خلال
Name: أ/ غادة السعيد
Mob/ Whats App: 00201028818885
Email: ghada@prokuala.com
*خصم خاص للمجمـوعات والهيئات الحكومية والمؤسسات الخاصة*
 
 دورة الإعـلام الـدولى وتكنولوجيـا الإتصال

الهدف من الدورة التعرف علي:
الإعلام الدولى : مفهومه - أهدافه – وظائفه
تخطيط الحملات الإعلامية الدولية
وسائل الإعلام الدولى
ويوجد اهداف اخري...

ويوجد لدينا مجالات اخري
(الهندسة – المحاسبة-البيئة وسلامة الاغذية- التسويق والمبيعات-الجودة والانتاج- الحوكمة وادارةالاستثمار-الدفاع المدني ومكافحة الحرائق-السفن وادارة الموانئ-السلامة والصحة المهنية-الصحافة والاعلام ومجالات اخري...)
•  تعقد برامجنا لمدة ( 5 ايام – 10 ايام – 3 اسابيع – شهر – 6 اشهر ).
• وتعقد ايضا في ارقي القاعات الفندقية حول العالم
دبي /ماليزيا /تركيا /الاردن / الاسكندرية /نيويورك / واشنطن / مدريد / برشلونة / المغرب / السعودية /سلطنة عمان/ قطر /شرم الشيخ / اندونيسيا / الصين / روسيا جاكرتا
ويمكننا عقد الدورات حسب التاريخ والدولة المناسبة لسيادتكم ايضا
•بالاضافة الي شهادة كامبريدج.
للاستفسار علي المحتويات العلمية للبرامج او الاتفاق مع المركز من خلال
Name : أ/ غادة السعيد
Mob / Whats App: 00201028818885
Email: ghada@prokuala.com

*

----------

